# Wood Mallet



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

I'm looking at buying a wooden mallet. I wood like to know what the benefit of a wooden mallet vs rubber mallet. Thanks

Thanks, Eric A.KA. Anguspapa


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There are many type of wood mallets. I use a round one for wood carving. The benefit of the wood mallet is it doesn't damage wooden chisel handles and a round mallet you can concentrate on what the chisel is doing rather than the mallet.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I've never used a wooden mallet. I use a rubber mallet and on occasion a rawhide mallet. 
I don't need a wooden mallet.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I've been carving for some time. When I need a carving mallet, I have two of them. #1 is a 12oz ShopFox wood-carvers mallet with a tapered polyurethane head. They stick to the gouge handles, you don't have to fool around and aim straight, none of that. 

For bigger & roughout work with bigger gouges, I swing a 30oz lead-core carver's mallet, same polyurethane type head. I swing that sucker as hard as I swing a 32oz framing hammer.

I think that the square-faced wood worker's mallets are probably OK for the assembly of such things as fine furniture. I have no use for them.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

The benefit of wood mallet is that you can beat the he!! out of it, and grab a piece of firewood and turn another one.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

If we did not have wooden mallets we would not be able to have Mallet Swaps! I still use mine!

Anyhoo, I use a round ones for carving. I use my flat "Thor" type mallet for chisels and for other chores that have wood hitting wood...drive in dowels, assembly of M&T joints etc....


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I can make all the wood mallets I want. I don't know how to make a rubber mallet. 

One of the first things I turned on my lathe was a maple mallet, I still use it.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

All my wood carving gouges have wooden handles. The wood carving mallets don't slip and you don't have to aim = you can watch the carving, that's what matters. Don't know what's so special about the tapered polyurethane coverings but after 15+ years, I don't see a scratch.


----------

